# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Zorro en el Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla Segura y las Villas.

## frfmfrfm

Subo unas fotos de un zorro que he realizado esta semana en Cazorla.









Un poco de competencia Los Terrines  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## aberroncho

Muy buenas fotos Francisco........veo que estás o has disfrutado de ese bonito Parque Natural

----------


## Luján

Me encanta este animal.

Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a todos, me lo he pasado muy bien, soy un enamorado del campo.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Nenudas fotos... jejeje como se nota que alli se acercan mucho al personal!!Por aquí por mi zona es difícil verlos y si los ves...zas... salen a todo tren!!Gracias Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Es un animal precioso, pero en mi zona es muy desconfiado; hace unos años tuve la suerte de ver uno totalmente blanco (creo que era albino), pero no llevaba equipo y no pude hacerle fotos. Desde entonces, cuando camino por la misma zona, lo que hago con bastante frecuencia, espero tener un encuentro que me permita hacerle un reportaje.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines cuando yo tenia unos 14 años vi uno completamente blanco, es la única vez que he visto uno así y de esto hace más de 30 años.
Nosotros en nuestra zona todos los veranos ayudamos a que se críen varios, al final se ponen bastante mansitos, llegan a coger las galletas de las manos.
Perdón por las batallitas son cosa ya de la edad, je,je.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

